# VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT



## Supernaut (Oct 27, 2012)

· OS - Windows 7
· x64 
· What was original installed OS on system? Windows 7 
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? Retail 
· Age of system (hardware) 2 years
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? 24 hours 
· CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 830 Processor 2.8 GHZ 
· Video Card: Gigabyte AMD Radeon 6770 1GB DDR3 
· MotherBoard AMD 
· Power Supply - brand & wattage Unknown
· System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) P6220f

System has had a few crashes/BSODs over the last 1 or 2 weeks with no recent changes in hardware or software. 

Message from Windbg was always VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

Used memtestcl to determine the video card was bad, replaced that and ran System recovery, BSOD occured twice afterwards.

Thanks for your assistance


----------



## Supernaut (Oct 27, 2012)

Attached zip


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Recommendations:*Crashes point primarily to a hard drive related problem. This could mean hard disk corruption, bad sectors, a failing hard disk, Windows files or registry corruption, viruses, or memory problems. 
*If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*


Run Disk Check with Automatically fix file system errors checked. Post back your logs for the checks after finding them using Event Viewer. In Event Viewer, expand *Windows Logs*, click *Application* to let it load, right click *Application* and click *Find...*. Search for *chkdsk* or *wininit* to find the logs.
For any drives that do not give the message: 
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems​run disk check again as above. In other words, if it says: 
Windows has made corrections to the file system​after running the disk check, run the disk check again.


Run all Basic tests with SeaTools: S.M.A.R.T. Check, Short Drive Self Test, Drive Information, Short Generic, and Long Generic. Run the tests for all HDDs. SeaTools for Windows

SeaTools for DOS​

Run a system file check to check Windows for corruption: 
Click *Start Menu*
Click *All Programs*
Click *Accessories*
Right click *Command Prompt*
Click *Run as administrator*
Type

```
sfc /scannow
```
 and press *Enter*
Once it is complete, make note of the message. If it says *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and post back
If the message *does not say* *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and do steps 1-6 again.
You may need to do steps 1-6 *up to three times* with a restart in between each run to resolve all corrupted files. 
If you still have corrupted files after a fourth run, post back here with the following:
Click *Start Menu*
Click *Computer*
Open your *C: drive*
Open *Windows*
Open *Logs*
Open *CBS*
Copy and paste CBS.log or CBS (it may not have the log extension) to a location you will remember.
Compress (zip) the CBS file and attach the .zip file to your next post.



Download and install Malwarebytes, update it, *do not start the free trial*, and then run a full scan. Also run a full scan with your antivirus software installed on your system. If you do not have antivirus software installed, I recommend:
Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows coupled with Malwarebytes. *Do not start the free trial of Malwarebytes.* Just use the standalone version, update it, and scan your computer once a week with Malwarebytes and with Microsoft Security Essentials.
 Make sure to update the security software before running the full scan.


Run Memtest86+ for at least 7-10 passes. It may take up to 22 passes to find errors. You should also run it once when the system has been on for a few hours and is warm, and then run it again once the system has been off for a few hours and is cold.
​

*3rd Party Drivers:**The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Sat Oct 27 00:37:15.383 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
netr28x.sys         Fri Dec 18 05:32:14 2009 (4B2B764E)
usbfilter.sys       Tue Dec 22 01:26:22 2009 (4B3082AE)
amdsata.sys         Fri Feb  5 19:03:55 2010 (4B6CCE0B)
amdxata.sys         Fri Feb  5 19:03:57 2010 (4B6CCE0D)
Rt64win7.sys        Thu Mar  4 06:42:52 2010 (4B8FB8DC)
AtiPcie64.sys       Wed Mar 10 07:33:45 2010 (4B97ADC9)
RTKVHD64.sys        Tue Jun  8 03:08:08 2010 (4C0E0878)
atikmpag.sys        Tue Apr 19 19:22:32 2011 (4DAE3558)
atikmdag.sys        Tue Apr 19 19:53:29 2011 (4DAE3C99)
MpFilter.sys        Thu Aug 23 17:03:14 2012 (5036B6B2)
[/font]
```
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*netr28x.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*usbfilter.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amdsata.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amdxata.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Rt64win7.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AtiPcie64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RTKVHD64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikmpag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikmdag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*MpFilter.sys*
​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Sat Oct 27 00:37:15.383 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Documents and Settings\writh ziden\My Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Supernaut~\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\102712-23665-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:28:10.162[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Ntfs.sys
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff8800b355798, fffff8800b355000, fffff880012c4b91}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs+b9b91 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000001904fb
Arg2: fffff8800b355798
Arg3: fffff8800b355000
Arg4: fffff880012c4b91
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]WerFault.exe[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x24_Ntfs+b9b91[/B]
  BIOS Version                  6.02
  BIOS Release Date             07/21/2010
  Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard
  Product Name                  p6620f
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Oct 26 23:51:36.495 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Documents and Settings\writh ziden\My Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Supernaut~\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\102712-16801-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:17:16.274[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff960000fa935, fffff88009bc9dd0, 0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]win32k.sys ( win32k!InnerGetClassPtr+15 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff960000fa935, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88009bc9dd0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME: [B]Gw2.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x3B_win32k!InnerGetClassPtr+15[/B]
  BIOS Version                  6.02
  BIOS Release Date             07/21/2010
  Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard
  Product Name                  p6620f
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## Supernaut (Oct 27, 2012)

Posting back logs from the chkdsk, will d/l SeaTools and try those next, thanks again for your help:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is OS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
151808 file records processed. File verification completed.
64 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 0 EA records processed. 44 reparse records processed. CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
221942 index entries processed. Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned. 0 unindexed files recovered. CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
151808 file SDs/SIDs processed. Cleaning up 196 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 196 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 196 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
35068 data files processed. CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
36053784 USN bytes processed. Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
151792 files processed. File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
227881382 free clusters processed. Free space verification is complete.
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

963991551 KB total disk space.
52119756 KB in 115763 files.
63336 KB in 35069 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
282927 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
911525532 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
240997887 total allocation units on disk.
227881383 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 51 02 00 3c 4d 02 00 84 21 04 00 00 00 00 00 .Q..<M...!......
da 00 00 00 2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....,...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.


----------



## Supernaut (Oct 27, 2012)

Posting back that SeaTools passed on all Basic tests.
10/28/2012 12:45:55 PM
Model: ST31000528AS
Serial Number: 6VP57T0S
Firmware Revision: HP35
Long Generic - Started 10/28/2012 12:45:55 PM
Long Generic - Pass 10/28/2012 3:52:18 PM

SFC also returned *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations

*Continuing to MalwareBytes and memtest86


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for keeping us updated. Let us know how it goes with MalwareBytes and Memtest86+


----------



## Supernaut (Oct 27, 2012)

MalwareBytes and Memtest86 (10 passes) did not find any errors

At that point I let Windows 7 patch the latest updates, installed Ventrilo and GW2 (the main uses for this computer)

After that I ran another checkdisk and used SeaTools to verify that no errors came up and no errors did come up 

However these 3 crashes (see attached) occured within the last 24 hours after the SeaTools test

Probable causes are listed as: hardware, ntfs.sys and memory corruption

Is it safe to assume somehow that the hard drive is bad despite tests saying otherwise, or should I look to my motherboard instead?

Thanks for your patience and any advice you can offer


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Recommendations:*It is difficult to say what hardware is causing issues when diagnostics come back clean. There is definitely a hardware fault of some type, though. I also notice that Windows 7 Service Pack 1 is missing. 


*BugCheck 0x124*
You had a 0x124 BugCheck Code that results due to a hardware fault. Proceed with more hardware testing.



Run FurMark to test the display card for artifacts and temperature issues.


Run Display card memory tests to check the display card for memory problems.


Run Prime95 to test your CPU, RAM modules, and general hardware.


We should check your RAM and Processor compatibility. Often, Phenom IIs are finicky about RAM, so the wrong RAM installed can cause conflicts or even damage the processor's memory controller. 
Download and install CPU-Z and Upload screenshots of the CPU, Mainboard, Memory, and SPD tabs. In the SPD tab, upload an image of each slot. To upload all screenshots, it would be best to: 
generate the images using the Snipping Tool,
go to where the images are saved,
right click in a blank area within the folder where the images are saved,
create a new folder,
name the folder CPUZ,
select all the images,
place the pointer over an image,
*press and hold down the left mouse button* and drag the image (all images should move with it),
drop the images into the CPUZ directory you created,
create a compressed (zipped) folder of CPUZ
upload the .zip file to the forums.



*Update to Service Pack 1 (SP1)*
Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - System Update Readiness Tool for Windows 7 (KB947821) [August 2011]

Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - System Update Readiness Tool for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB947821) [August 2011]

Steps to follow before you install Windows 7 Service Pack 1 from the Microsoft Download Center

 Service Pack 1 Download site​

*3rd Party Drivers:**The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Tue Oct 30 20:43:21.988 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
amdsata.sys         Fri Feb  5 19:03:55 2010 (4B6CCE0B)
amdxata.sys         Fri Feb  5 19:03:57 2010 (4B6CCE0D)
AtiPcie64.sys       Wed Mar 10 07:33:45 2010 (4B97ADC9)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Oct 30 19:05:15.688 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
netr28x.sys         Fri Dec 18 05:32:14 2009 (4B2B764E)
usbfilter.sys       Tue Dec 22 01:26:22 2009 (4B3082AE)
amdiox64.sys        Thu Feb 18 08:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
Rt64win7.sys        Thu Mar  4 06:42:52 2010 (4B8FB8DC)
ENG64.SYS           Tue May  4 23:28:11 2010 (4BE101EB)
EX64.SYS            Tue May  4 23:35:11 2010 (4BE1038F)
SRTSP64.SYS         Sat May 22 17:36:49 2010 (4BF86A91)
SRTSPX64.SYS        Sat May 22 17:36:54 2010 (4BF86A96)
RTKVHD64.sys        Tue Jun  8 03:08:08 2010 (4C0E0878)
AtihdW76.sys        Thu Mar 31 01:15:43 2011 (4D942A1F)
atikmpag.sys        Tue Apr 19 19:22:32 2011 (4DAE3558)
atikmdag.sys        Tue Apr 19 19:53:29 2011 (4DAE3C99)
[/font]
```
Driver Reference Table - amdsata.sys
Driver Reference Table - amdxata.sys
Driver Reference Table - AtiPcie64.sys
Driver Reference Table - netr28x.sys
Driver Reference Table - usbfilter.sys
Driver Reference Table - amdiox64.sys
Driver Reference Table - Rt64win7.sys
Driver Reference Table - ENG64.SYS
Driver Reference Table - EX64.SYS
Driver Reference Table - SRTSP64.SYS
Driver Reference Table - SRTSPX64.SYS
Driver Reference Table - RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Reference Table - AtihdW76.sys
Driver Reference Table - atikmpag.sys
Driver Reference Table - atikmdag.sys
​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Tue Oct 30 20:43:21.988 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Downloads\LatestDumpFiles\103012-18579-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:00:09.377[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa800612b8f8, 0, 0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]hardware[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: fffffa800612b8f8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV[/B]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Oct 30 19:05:15.688 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Downloads\LatestDumpFiles\103012-24429-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:23:39.467[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Ntfs.sys
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff8800ad50528, fffff8800ad4fd90, fffff80002c86bee}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs+9ff72 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000001904fb
Arg2: fffff8800ad50528
Arg3: fffff8800ad4fd90
Arg4: fffff80002c86bee
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x24_Ntfs+9ff72[/B]
  BIOS Version                  6.02
  BIOS Release Date             07/21/2010
  Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard
  Product Name                  p6620f
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Oct 29 16:03:11.435 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Downloads\LatestDumpFiles\102912-24679-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:19:53.214[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc000001d, fffff88001528001, 0, 0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc000001d, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88001528001, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_LARGE[/B]
  BIOS Version                  6.02
  BIOS Release Date             07/21/2010
  Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard
  Product Name                  p6620f
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## Supernaut (Oct 27, 2012)

Writh -
Thank you for mentioning again that SP 1 was not installed. 
I had assumed that SP1 would be installed after Windows update had downloaded 115 patches. 
After manually installing SP1, which also suggested an update to the sound card drivers, there have been no BSODs for 72 hours.
I have run the tests for Prime 95 and the display card and those have all passed repeatedly.

Thanks again for your patience and support, I believe this issue can be closed.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

You're welcome. 

Once you are confident the problem is solved, please mark the thread solved by clicking *Thread Tools* at the top of the thread and choosing the option to *Mark this thread as solved*.


----------

